# "copiar" o gentoo para outra computador, tem como?

## theframed

me surgiu uma grande duvida sobre a possibilidade de eu compilar o gentoo em um computador e de alguma forma copiar essa instalação para outro, penso isso pelo fato de que compilar tudo no meu note é desagradavel, ele esquenta muito, e enquanto isso vou usando outra distro no note...

ai eu penso em compilar com todas as flags especiais para o note e depois de pronto copiar para o note, tem como fazer isso ou daria algum problema?

quanto a compilação acho que não tera problemas, pois penso em compilar no meu desk que é um x4 da AMD e o meu note é um x2 da AMD tbm, portanto acredito que todas as flags q o note suporta o desk tbm suporta...

oq acham?

vlws...

[]'s

----------

## bitwav3

Imagino que nao de problemas, visto que o processador eh quase o mesmo.Mas de qualquer forma, se voce quiser ter mais certeza que ira funcionar, acredito que se voce evitar usar flags de optimizacao(hmm nao exagerar... hehe) para o gcc ha uma grande chance de dar certo isso.

Bom de qualquer forma sou novo no gentoo(praticamente estou a 2 meses usando esta distro) e este eh mais um post para dizer "ola como vao ai voces do gento" heheh.

De qualquer forma boa sorte ai nesta sua tarefa.

----------

## theframed

Bem vindo bitwav3!

Obrigado pela resposta, por enquanto não irei fazer isso por motivos de força maior, mas em breve estarei executando  o planejado.

Vou continuar lendo um pouco mais sobre o assunto para não cometer erros.

[]'s

----------

## pilla

procure por stage4 howto sobre instruções de como gerar um tarball para tanto.

----------

## domus-br

sempre usei esse comando em minhas instalações quando se tinha os mesmos processadores, ou então quando um binário fosse compatível para tal processador.

```
#(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)
```

nunca tive problemas.

abs

----------

## theframed

bem, ja compilei quase tudo que eu queria mas ainda não testei por falta de tempo, essa semana vou testar como ficou e dar o comando pra ver oq acontece...

vlw pela ajuda...

[]'s

----------

